
Kubernetes Dashboard Setup - rahulwagh17
https://youtu.be/Mq50rzoMa_g
======
rahulwagh17
Here are steps which are going to perfrom

1\. Setup/install kubernetes dashboard using kubectl. 2\. Start kubernetes API
server using kubectl 3\. Create service AccountCreate ClusterRoleBinding with
the user which we have created in Step 3. 4\. Generate the bearer token/secret
token 5\. Sign In to Kubernetes Dashboard

For more similar content follow up on - [https://jhooq.com](https://jhooq.com)

